# New Helmet Thoughts?



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Need to replace my helmet, and have been looking at the recent trend in helmets that provides closer fit and more coverage as in the POC, KASK, and a couple others. I ride in Palm Springs, and need good ventilation, but like the idea of greater coverage to the temple and rear of head area. Does anyone have experience with POC or KASK (Vertigo or Protone), S Works Prevail, or other like type helmets? Lazer Z1 didn't fit me well, KASK felt great, still trying to locate a POC to try on.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

David23 said:


> Need to replace my helmet, and have been looking at the recent trend in helmets that provides closer fit and more coverage as in the POC, KASK, and a couple others. I ride in Palm Springs, and need good ventilation, but like the idea of greater coverage to the temple and rear of head area. Does anyone have experience with POC or KASK (Vertigo or Protone), S Works Prevail, or other like type helmets? Lazer Z1 didn't fit me well, KASK felt great, still trying to locate a POC to try on.


If you're in Arlington, and plan on riding this summer, ventilation needs to be at the top of your list. I have the S-Works Prevail, and love it.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Moved to Palm Springs from TX, now ride here, including the summer. So yes, ventilation is a big factor. Good to hear the Prevail ventilates well. I will go try it on.


----------

